# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Перемещаемые профели server 2003

## Steef07

Имеется домен на Server 2003, профели перемещаемые, 
вопрос как вместе с профилем загружать тему и обоину на рабочий стол на локальных машинах?

----------

